# killdeer area?



## DUBS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello all i am new to this forum i have been lurking for awhile and must say there is a lot of good knowledge here 

I was wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction, We are hunting around the killdeer area this year and i have been searching endlessly on the net for a cabin in that area to rent. We are looking for something north of killdeer around the little Missouri state park area? The only place i have found is badlands trail camp but, would like to know if there are more options for us? Our group is about 5 guys if anyone knows someone or a rancher with a cabin they rent in that area please let me know.

Thanks in advance for any help and i look forward to reading more of the great threads here.....

DUBS


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My advice would be to take a tent and plan on using it. With the oil boom in that area finding anything to rent is going to be a problem. Not saying you won't find anything, just that it's going to be tough.

Few phone numbers here that you might try: http://www.killdeer.com/index.asp?Type= ... 2873FAD242

huntin1


----------



## DUBS (Mar 15, 2012)

huntin1 said:


> My advice would be to take a tent and plan on using it. With the oil boom in that area finding anything to rent is going to be a problem. Not saying you won't find anything, just that it's going to be tough.
> 
> Few phone numbers here that you might try: http://www.killdeer.com/index.asp?Type= ... 2873FAD242
> 
> huntin1


 thanks for the info but, i have already tried both of those places....Never got a call back on medicine hole cabin and the other was rented already. Yeah i know its gonna be tough i just thought someone on here from the area might know someone around there that has a cabin, But thanks anyway i appreciate the response. I can't wait to get out there and chase some mulies again :sniper:

 DUBS


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The only other thing you might try is to call the Killdeer chamber of commerce they may know of something that would be available. Or at least get you in contact with someone who does. Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## DUBS (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a good idea that I didn't think about I'm going to call them Monday morning. Thanks for the info.

DUBS


----------

